# Sausage-stuffed abt's



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

SAUSAGE-STUFFED ABT'S

2lb. large, fresh Jalapenos
2 8oz blocks cream cheese(room temp)
1/2 c or more bulk sausage
2 lb bacon thinner the better

1.  Slice fresh jalapeno's lengthwise and scrape out the seeds and "ribs"  of each half, using a grapefruit spoon. (Wear latex gloves and don't  touch your face)
2. Stuff the pepper halves with the mixture.
3. Place a thin layer of sausage on one half of a jalapeno; top with another half.
4. Wrap each jalapeno with a piece of bacon and secure with a toothpick, if necessary. 
5. Bake at 250 degrees F for 1 - 1 1/2 hours or until bacon is done.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Those look really yummy! I'll keep this for next summer when we have an abundance of jalapenos!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh man, those look tasty 

That's a great idea, using sausage instead of Little Smokies. I haven't found those in the stores here. But, sausage not in the casing, that's easy. We make that up ourselves.

Did you use breakfast sausage? Italian? Something else? Wow, possibilities.


----------



## BigAL (Dec 10, 2011)

great idea.  an inside out fattie!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2011)

This past summer I used hot dried italian sausage. I think it was cacciatore. Anyway I diced it up finely....worked great..


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh man, those look tasty
> 
> That's a great idea, using sausage instead of Little Smokies. I haven't found those in the stores here. But, sausage not in the casing, that's easy. We make that up ourselves.
> 
> Did you use breakfast sausage? Italian? Something else? Wow, possibilities.



We use sweet Italian sausage................ but I xcan't imagine any sausage would not work  well with this


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, those look really good! I love stuffed Jalapenos. I use my cast iron corn stick pans for them. Each pepper lays perfectly in each of the stick indents. If you stuff them from the end, after coring them, you can use a rack like this:


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonderful, LT!  Saving this.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks really good, LT.  They are a big hit around here.  I had ABTs for the first time 3-4years ago at a BBQ Competition and fell in love.  they are fantastic!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Man, those look really good! I love stuffed Jalapenos. I use my cast iron corn stick pans for them. Each pepper lays perfectly in each of the stick indents. If you stuff them from the end, after coring them, you can use a rack like this:



I like this idea--stuffing like sweet peppers!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I like this idea--stuffing like sweet peppers!


 
Those types of racks are for sale by a lot of people. Just google "Jalapeno Grill rack. They're easy to eat this way also. You'll need an apple corer to core the peppers.

This is exactly what I"m having for supper this evening.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Those types of racks are for sale by a lot of people. Just google "Jalapeno Grill rack. They're easy to eat this way also. You'll need an apple corer to core the peppers.
> 
> This is exactly what I"m having for supper this evening.


 Got the apple corer--don't have the grill rack...add that to my shopping list for when I'm in CT next weekend.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got one of those holder thingys around here somewhere...........

It only holds eight, but it's shaped like Texas............. got it as a gift, but never used it, as the peppers I normally work with are too large for it...........


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 11, 2011)

Gardeners--I grew 'Mucho Nacho' jalapenos this summer, and they were super!  Very large, hot, super-productive, and very early!  I make a lot of salsa, and usually, the tomatoes are ready long before the peppers, but not this year.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 11, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Gardeners--I grew 'Mucho Nacho' jalapenos this summer, and they were super! Very large, hot, super-productive, and very early! I make a lot of salsa, and usually, the tomatoes are ready long before the peppers, but not this year.


 
Just got my seed catalog. There are a bunch of Super-Sized Jalapeno strains out there now. 

After a grilling to remove the skins and then a light smoke, they are absolutely wonderful all by themselves. Packed with vitamins also. Very good for you.


----------

